# ZTE MF636 Drivers



## x-rays (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello all,

I have DELL Inspiron 1210 Netbook with Windows XP SP3 installed. I have a ZTE usb modem (model MF636) and the netbook doesn't search for the drivers in the usb to identify it as a device. It looks it searches for massfilter.sys and zteusbser6k.sys files that need to install for the usb device (ZTE MF636 usb modem stick). When I plug the usb modem to another PC it works just fine don't know what to do with this one.

Could you please tell what to do? Any help, tips would be gratefully appreciated!


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

hi have you tried to point windows to the driver from devcie manager ie you choose update driver and choose the second option and then point windows to the disc or driver


----------



## jouts (Sep 30, 2009)

I am having the same problem, i have a rogers rocket stick and I am not able to access the connect button, it remains grey and not able to click on it.

It works on all other computers but mine....


----------



## joeten (Jan 15, 2009)

jouts hello and welcome please start your own thread your issue may seem or even be the same but hijacking a thread is not how to get the best help info meant for one poster may not be suitable for another thanks for understanding regards joeten


----------

